# sabiki rigs for spots



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

which 1 is the best and what size would you get :fishing:


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

they all work for spot it would be better to put a little piece of BW on


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

#6 or #8 works for me with a micro piece of BWFB


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Sabiki*

My son has a Sabiki rod,....strange looking thing. Its pretty cool how the entire assembly just slides inside the hollow rod.

He bought me some Sabiki (leaders?) for xmass last year. I have not used them yet, but I will eventually.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

J_Lannon said:


> My son has a Sabiki rod,....strange looking thing. Its pretty cool how the entire assembly just slides inside the hollow rod.
> 
> He bought me some Sabiki (leaders?) for xmass last year. I have not used them yet, but I will eventually.



Luis uses one on LIP. Believe he made that one. 

Wasn't joking on FNC's reply about having a dedicated sabiki bait rod.

Tip the hooks with lil pieces of BW/FB / real BW or even small pieces of clam or squid....them lil flies will get tore up with bait...or if your lucky, a 5lbs flounder while jiggin up some silver sides by the Wall - better hope the other 5 hooks are doin' their jobs


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck with Sabiki Rigs at night? I've tried fishing a Sabiki Rig the last two times I fished at night and I didn't have any luck at all. I fished the rig both with and without BWFB. Still no luck. I'm beginning to wonder if this rig is a day time rig.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Mahi Mike,

I don't have much luck on bwfb at night for spot... I think they don't see it. During the day time I have good luck with bwfb. Bite the bullet and get real bw for night fishing and hopefully you'll do better. This NE wind should help.

Phil


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Fish'n Phil. Come to think of it, I've had little luck with BWFB at night. I've only managed a couple of Spot or Croakers the last two times I fished at night. I'll give the real BW's a shot on the Sabiki Rig this weekend.


----------



## reblenight (Jan 10, 2007)

i know thread fin herrin will tear it up i use them all the time and i catch herrin 4 and 5 at a time. i never tried to catch spot with them i hear ppl talking about it though. i will have to try it


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Wally World carries $0.99 Sabiki rigs with size 6 or 8 hooks. 

If you want a sabiki rig with bigger hooks check out Bass Pro Shops Offshore Angler size 14 with 20 lb. branch test and 30 lb. main test. To me the "size 14" is about the size of a size 4 regular hook.

I've noticed the bigger spot wiggling out of my smaller hooks so now I tie my own Eagle Claw #2 long shank bronze J-hooks for use on double bottom rigs.


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

This was last Thursday at Willoughby, my son's first surf fishing trip. We were using #6 Sabiki, every other hook tipped with BWFB. We caught 3 Spot and 1 Bluefish until the Blues bit off all the jigs.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Was this by boat or just casting as far as you could?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I used the sabaki rig for the first time in Virginia this year on my yak to catch small spot for Cobia bait.

I was using a very tiny BWFB and I caught a speck, flounder and spots with them. The speck and flounders were both very small.

Once I caught enough spots, I stopped fishing with it. 

I did not realize that they made them with bigger hooks. I think, my rig must of had 3 or more hooks. I can imagine it being a very effective for bigger fish with a larger hook. I will try it next time I fish.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Wally World carries $0.99 Sabiki rigs with size 6 or 8 hooks.
> 
> If you want a sabiki rig with bigger hooks check out Bass Pro Shops Offshore Angler size 14 with 20 lb. branch test and 30 lb. main test. To me the "size 14" is about the size of a size 4 regular hook.
> 
> I've noticed the bigger spot wiggling out of my smaller hooks so now I tie my own Eagle Claw #2 long shank bronze J-hooks for use on double bottom rigs.


I make my own bottom rig for spots with a 20 lb. leader. I tie the hook line no more than 2-3 inches from the leader and keep both hooks pretty close to the sinker. I use size 6 hooks fishing from a kayak. As soon as I get the spot in the kayak, I just shake the rod hard to get the spot off the hook. Vast majority of the time, I never have to touch the spot to get it off the hook. 

So if fishing from shore, you want to have size 4 or 2. Eagle Claw used to sell a size 3 hook which I thought was perfect for spots, but they no longer sell them. I think they took them off the market about 5 years ago. No one sells a size 3. That is what I would recommend for shore/pier fishing.


----------

